# Silly city names



## Bond James Bond

In addition to Walla Walla (no dash) there's also Wagga Wagga, Australia.


----------



## Taller Better

hkskyline said:


> I thought this thread is about silly names.
> 
> There's a town called *Wawa* in Ontario and another called *Flin Flon* in Manitoba.



I'll grant you that Flin Flon is a strong contender for silliest name in the world contest, but Wawa is just a native word. I don't think native names are inherently silly.


----------



## Filip

*****, Canada? LOL

Moose Factory hahahahaha

Oh man... It's funny when I show people in Serbia my borough's name in Toronto.. Etobicoke? lol, or Mimico? All of which have amusing pronunciations.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Canada:

Happy Valley-Goose Bay, Newfoundland and Labrador
Uranium City, Saskatchewan
Sarnia, Ontario


----------



## Siopao

Jaye101 said:


> It's funny because I've heard that name so much, it was the only one on the list I didn't find amusing.


Same here, especially when it is frequently mentioned in the _Weather Network._


----------



## Siopao

Canadian Chocho said:


> Canada:
> Sarnia, Ontario


Sorry, am i missing something ? or is that city name not funny..


----------



## Canadian Chocho

I find it wierd, but that's just me.


----------



## monkeyronin

Filip said:


> *****, Canada? LOL
> 
> Moose Factory hahahahaha
> 
> Oh man... It's funny when I show people in Serbia my borough's name in Toronto.. Etobicoke? lol, or Mimico? All of which have amusing pronunciations.


*****, Newfoundland to be precise 


Whats that city in Quebec, something-something- Ha! Ha! (literally with the Ha! Ha! part)?


----------



## salvius

^ I think you're thinking of Saint-Louis-du-Ha! Ha!


----------



## jadebench

a small town in the Philippines.

*Sexmoan*, Pampanga

click this link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sasmuan,_Pampanga


----------



## monkeyronin

salvius said:


> ^ I think you're thinking of Saint-Louis-du-Ha! Ha!



Yes! thats the one :hilarious 

Best city name ever!


----------



## Skybean

Bangkok


----------



## Halawala

Well, here we have

Ras Al-Khaimah (head of the Tent)
Ras Tanoora (head of the barbeque pit)


----------



## Stefan88

Nottingham used to be called Snottingham after Lord Snot. This has since changed to Shottingham as a nickname by many people because of the high gun crime that occured over 2003/2004. There is also a Bangor in north wales. Funny how the welsh are stereotyped as being sheep shaggers and they have a town called Bangor.


----------



## ÜberMaromas

Very Controversial said:


> Monterrey, Mexico - Mountain King, something like that, i dont know how to explain it.


Well accualy the name of Monterrey is in honor of a New Sapin Viceroy....

Yucatan-"I don't know" 
When spaniards arrived there they asked someone how that place was called and he said Yukatan or something that means "I don't know".

Saltillo-"Little jump"

Torreon-"Castle Tower"


----------



## Darrell

Amish Country villages in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania: 

Intercourse 

Bird-in-Hand


----------



## FREKI

The lovely Danish city of Middelfart have a peculiar name if translated to English ( also mentioned at the Jackass episode with the Gumball 3000 race )









It actually just means ""middle way" or "halfway there"


----------



## Very Controversial

Phuket Thailand, at first, I thought the pronounciation was F*** it, but the real pronounciation is Foo-Ket. Now, It does not sound silly, but at first, I thought it did.

And some spanish speakers like to make fun of the capital of Mozambique : MAPUTO. 

Aguascalientes, Mexico - Hot Water

Tamaulipas, Mexico (Translated From Malay to English) - "I Dont want cockroach."


----------



## Somnifor

In Minnesota there is:

Sleepy Eye
Embarrass
Blue Earth
Saint Cloud
Twig
Young America
Climax
Choice
Nimrod
Hills
Cosmos

St Paul was origionally known as Pig's Eye and has a neighborhood called Frogtown.

Minneapolis has a neighborhood known as Dinkytown.


----------



## Very Controversial

I think in Sri Lanka, they have a city called Candy or Kandy. (I dont know the spelling.)


----------



## germantower

A small town in germany exactly in north rhyne westfalia is called Löhne which means wages or salary.


----------



## Super Hornet

Tittybong, Victoria

Wangi Wangi, NSW

Woy Woy, NSW

Iron Knob, SA

Town of 1770, QLD

Texas, QLD

not so much a city, but "Bogan River" in NSW deserves a mention...


----------



## JC

Very Controversial said:


> Phuket Thailand, at first, I thought the pronounciation was F*** it, but the real pronounciation is Foo-Ket. Now, It does not sound silly, but at first, I thought it did.



FYI, your pronunciation is still incorrect. The right pronunciation is "Poo-ket".


----------



## OtAkAw

jadebench said:


> a small town in the Philippines.
> 
> *Sexmoan*, Pampanga
> 
> click this link:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sasmuan,_Pampanga


The pronounciation of this town's name is SEH'MOHWAN not SEX MOAN. The termination of the use of accent marks in Filipino languages has caused much confusion in pronounciation already.


----------



## Quintana

In The Netherlands we have a small village called Sexbierum (Sexbeerum). Sex, beer and rum, sounds like heaven 

There's also Doodstil which means Dead silent and some others already mentioned in this topic such as Waspik (Wash dick).


----------



## ƒƒ

*Belgium*

Those are some nice village and town names of the northern, Dutch-speaking part of Belgium.

Heks = witch
Reet = ass
Kontich ('kont' = ass)
Aarschot ('aars' = ass, 'schot' = shot => Aarschot = fart)
Zussen = sisters
Hoogstraten = high streets
Boom = tree
Paal = stake
Baardegem ('baard' = beard)
Langdorp = long village
As = ash
Balen = to be fed up with
Lot = lottery ticket/fortune
Bever = beaver
Doel = target
Bierbeek = beer brook
Blankenberge = white mountain (situated at the sea, with plains all around)
De Haan = the ****
De Pinte = the pint
De Panne = the breakdown
Deerlijk = pitiful/badly
Zevergem ('zever' = drivel)
Zeveren ('zever' = drivel)
Denderleeuw (the Dender is a river, 'leeuw' = lion)
Diepenbeek = deep brook
Drogenbos = dry wood
Geel = yellow
Zwijnaarde = swine earth
Halen = to get
Ham = ham
Godsheide = God's heath
Heers = rule!
Zolder = attic
Heuvelland = hill land
Kapellen = chapels
Kortenberg = short mountain
Landen = countries/to land
Lier = lyre
Lint = ribbon
Neerhespen = down hams
Overhespen = over hams
Heffen = to lift/raise
Muizen = mice
Meerhout = more wood
Minderhout = less wood
Eindhout = end wood
Menen = to mean
Meulebeke = mill brook
Middelkerke = middle church
Mol = mole
Nieuwerkerken = new churches
Nieuwpoort = new port
Stene = stone
Opwijk = up borough
Oudenaarde = old earth
Peer = pear
Putte = pit
Grasheide = grass heath
Schoten = shots
Zonnegem ('zon' = sun)
Stabroek = stand!, trousers
Tienen = tens
Baal = bale
Turnhout = gym wood
Voeren = to feed
Wachtebeke = wait a little bit!
Gooreind = filthy end
Zandhoven = sand courts
Zomergem ('zomer' = summer)
Zonhoven = sun courts
Zonnebeke = sun brook
Zottegem ('zot' = silly)
Zoutleeuw = salt lion
Zwevegem ('zweven' = to glide)
Zwijndrecht ('zwijn' = swine)
Burcht = fortress
Schaarbeek = cisors brook
Vorst = sovereign/frost


----------



## earthJoker

Kuesel said:


> A suburban town of Zurich in Kanton St.Gallen has the name Rapperswil, which I never thought of as something special, but for Americans it seems to be: Rapper's Ville


It's not only Americans, Michael Mittermeier is a big fan of Rapper's Ville. :happy:


----------



## Bobdreamz

harberk said:


> wow, and I always thought Chicago of having one of the coolest city names. What does 'Miami' mean?


Miami is a native American Indian name that comes from Lake Mayaimi (now called Lake Okeechobee) which means "big water'.

silly or odd Florida city names: (yes these are all real!)

Yeehaw Junction
Two Egg
Frostproof
Spuds
Mayo
Yellow Water
Banana Lake
Sopchoppy 
Submarine Lake
Briny Breezes
Day
Wacahoota
Christmas


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Middlesex County, Ontario


----------



## Very Controversial

JC said:


> FYI, your pronunciation is still incorrect. The right pronunciation is "Poo-ket".


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Erebus555

There's a village in Germany, I believe, simply called Y.


----------



## sc4ish

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_short_place_names :laugh:


----------



## zapotek

corps nuds, france which means "naked bodies" in french


----------



## Küsel

Erebus555 said:


> There's a village in Germany, I believe, simply called Y.


See post #28!

There is also "A" on the Lofoten, Norway


----------



## tibor420

Punkeydoodle Corners, Ontario


----------



## ƒƒ

Namlos (= nameless) in Austria.


----------



## dmg1mn

Somnifor said:


> In Minnesota there is:
> 
> Sleepy Eye
> Embarrass
> Blue Earth
> Saint Cloud
> Twig
> Young America
> Climax
> Choice
> Nimrod
> Hills
> Cosmos
> 
> St Paul was origionally known as Pig's Eye and has a neighborhood called Frogtown.
> 
> Minneapolis has a neighborhood known as Dinkytown.


There is also Fertile.. Just down the road from Climax.
Thats a bad one night stand.


----------



## Xusein

Canadian Chocho said:


> Middlesex County, Ontario


LOL...There's a Middlesex County, Connecticut...

I never got that name...in the middle of sex?


----------



## Wallbanger

dizflip said:


> Walla-Walla, Washington
> 
> Weed, California
> 
> *Hell, Michigan*


I never knew Hell was another word for Detroit?





kidding.. :dunno:


----------



## rocky

ganja - azerbaijan


----------



## Küsel

A suburb or Glarus on the other side of the river is called "Ennenda" meaning "Over there" in the local dialect. Imagine someone asking "Where do you live" and the answer is "Over there" :lol:


----------



## got pidh?

well in albania we have a funny village name lol its called kurvelesh 

kurve means ***** (bitch) 
lesh means hair lol 

but thats not why they have the name, dont ask why


----------



## TalB

You would be surprised about the name of the cities that exist in the US, and there are a lot more than the ones I have mentioned.

Unalaska, AK
Xxyz, CA
Little Rock, AR
State Line, NV/CA
Sparks, NV
Turkey, TX
Cuba, AL
Lima, OH
Athens, OH
Berlin, NH
Michigan City, IN
Sault St Marie, MI
Yorba Linda, CA
Reading, PA
Hopwell Junction, NY
Newport News, VA
Cape Fear/Lookout, NC
Minnehaha, MN
Crystal City, MO


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

In Stockholm there is a suburb named, Krigslida = War ******.


----------



## Marco_

Hoeryong in North-korea

in Dutch it means son of a bitch


----------



## TalB

There is actually a town is Israel with my name as the place.


----------



## hossoso

Humptulips, WA
Bumpass, W.V.
Lizard Lick, N.C.


----------



## M&M

Tijuana, Mexico - from "tía Juana", means "aunt Juana"

Chihuaua, Mexico - pronounced "cheewawa", sounds fuking funny

Lima, Perú

Auch, France - hurts?

Texas, USA - from "tejas", means "tiles" or something like that

Llamas, Ecuador - means "called". When the spaniards got to america, they asked about the llamas (animals), in spanish "¿Cómo se llama?" (what is it called?), so the people repeted "llama" ("called"). So, that town is called "Called".


----------



## Marco_

thought Lima means five in Indonesian, correct me if im wrong


----------



## Very Controversial

Marco_ said:


> thought Lima means five in Indonesian, correct me if im wrong


Yes, you are right, also in Malaysia and Brunei, where they speak Malay.


----------



## samsonyuen

Boca Raton, FL (Rat's Mouth)
Truth or Consequences, NM


----------



## AmherstMan

Buffalo, NY

Not named after the animal "Buffalo"

Real Name: Beau Fleuve

Name Origin: French

Meaning: Beautiful River; refering to were Lake Erie and the Niagara River meet.

Why it is called Buffalo: Overtime people started to cut the name short. Then they called it Buffalo because it was the closest name.


----------



## scando

In western Maryland, there are two towns next to each other called Moscow and Peking (the old Bejing spelling). There is a third town nearby called Nikep (Peking backwards almost). In Southern MD there is a town of Burnt Store and on the Eastern Shore, a Bishops Head. There are also towns of Accident and Boring.


----------



## scando

Sideshow_Bob said:


> In Stockholm there is a suburb named, Krigslida = War ******.


It ought to be the sister city of Intercourse, Pennsylvania.


----------



## sebvill

Peru:

The real name of Lima is:
"The three times crowned city of th Kings of Lima"
Plus Lima means lime, as the fruit.

Other
Chimbote (with no boat)--its a port! (one of the major fishing ports in the World)
Arequipa- in quechua means "yes, stay"
Tarapoto- something with ass
Puerto Maldonado- bad granted port


----------



## sebvill

TalB said:


> Yorba Linda, CA


Pretty weed! :dj:


----------



## trentthomson

More Australian ones

Woolloongabba, QLD - 'water hole'
Indooroopilly, QLD - 'gully of leeches'
Moorooka, QLD - 'big nose'
Altandi, QLD - 'big tree'
Mooloolaba, QLD - 'snapper fish'
Woolloomooloo, NSW
Wollongong, NSW
Inaloo, WA


----------



## SE9

*Cumming, Georgia*

Cumming is a city in Forsyth County, Georgia, United States. The population was 4,220 at the 2000 census. Census Estimates of 2005 indicate a population of 5,802. The city is the county seat of Forsyth County.


----------



## safqa_tijariya

Well arabic cities have violent names:

Jerusalem, Palestine (Al-Quds) = Maximality, The Maximal point , I think you get the point...
Hebron, Palestine (Al-Khaleel) = The friend
Cairo, Egypt (Al-Qahera) = the vanquisher (most notably the ''crusher'')
Fez, Morocco (Fas) = Axe, because the founder of the city had a nice axe 
Casablanca, Morocco (Dar Al-Bayda') = The house of whiteness or white house
Mecca, Saudi Arabia (Makkah,Bakkah) = The City that makes you cry
Medina, Saudi Arabia (Al-Madina) = the city
Jeddah, Saudi Arabia (Jaddah,Jiddah) = The grand mother
Janna, Yemen (Al-Janna) = heavens
Manama, Bahrain (Al-Manama) = Dream
Muscat, Oman (Musqat) = Fall, Toppled, Quashed
Salt, Jordan (Al-Salt) = In english I guess everyone knows what salt means.
Zarqa, Jordan (Al-Zarqa') = Blue
Ramadi, Iraq (Al-Ramadi) = Grey
Samara, Iraq (Samara') = Beautiful by everyone who sees it
Bagdad, Iraq (Baghdad) = The rounded city, since It founder Al-Mansour decided to make it different from other cities and it was the first rounded city in the islamic world.
Khartoum, Sudan (Al-Khartoom) = The elephants horn


If I did any mistake please tell me so I can correct if it actually is a mistake or you find that the names I translated aren't that proper and you know of better names.

Thank you


----------



## TalB

sebvill said:


> Pretty weed! :dj:


BTW, Richard Nixon came from Yorba Linda.


----------



## ranny fash

what about Marsh Gibbon, Bikkel? or Bastardville?


----------



## M&M

If you live in Bastardville... You're a BASTARD???


----------



## TalB

A couple of more silly and weird city names that are in the US.

Kissimee, FL
Manhattan, KS
Kansas City, MO
Crystal City, MO
Walla Walla, WA
Kenebunkport, ME
Hastings-on-Hudson, NY
Shirely, NY
International Falls, MN
Gay City, CT
Oxford, MS
Indiana, PA


----------



## gutooo

Some brazilian ones:

ALL OF THEM ARE CITY NAMES :lol:

Rio Preto da Eva(AM) - Eve's black river
Machadinho D'Oeste(RO) - West little axe
Rio Crespo(RO) - Curly River
Água azul do norte(PA) - Blue water from the north
Brasil Novo(PA) - New Brazil
Capitão Poço(PA) - Well Captain
Garrafão do Norte(PA) - Big Bottle from the north
Mãe do Rio(PA) - River's mother
Placas(PA) - Signs
Feliz Natal(MT) - MERRY CHRISTMAS
Nortelândia(MT) - Northland
Pedra Preta(MT) - Black Rock
Salto do Céu(MT) - Sky's Jump
Sorriso(MT) - Smile
Tesouro(MT) - Treasure
Almas(TO) - Souls
Colméia(TO) - Bee hive
Filadélfia(TO) - Philadelphia
Peixe(TO) - Fish
Presidente Kennedy(TO) - President Kennedy
Rio Sono(TO) - Sleep river
Brejo(MA) - Swamp
Bom Lugar(MA) - Good Place
Estreito(MA) - Narrow
Nova Iorque(MA) - New York
Tuntum(MA)
Água Branca(PI) - White water
Barcelona(RN)
Equador(RN)
Grossos(RN) - Wides
Lagoa de Velhos(RN) - Old's lagoon
Passa e Fica(RN) - Pass and stay
Venha-Ver(RN) - Come to see
Esperança(PB) - Hope
Gado Bravo(PB) - Angry cattle
Salgadinho(PB) - Snack (or little salty)
Bom Conselho(PE) - Good advice
Buenos Aires(PE)
Exu(PE) - Devil
Petrolândia(PE) - Oil land
Feliz Deserto (AL) - Happy desert
Jacaré dos Homens(AL) - Men's Alligator
Mar Vermelho(AL) - Red Sea
Pão de Açúcar(AL) - Sugar Loaf (not in Rio)
Lagarto(SE) - Lizard
Pedra Mole(SE) - Soft rock
Capim Grosso(BA) - Wide grass
Água Comprida(MG) - Long water
Bandeira(MG) - Flag
Bom Repouso(MG) - Good rest
Dores de Campos(MG) - Field's Pains
Divisa Alegre (MG) - Happy border
Formiga(MG) - ANT
Jordânia(MG) - Jordan
Mar de Espanha(MG) - Spanish sea (its sooo far away from the coast)
Maravilhas(MG) - Wonders
Moeda(MG) - Coin
Ressaquinha(MG) - Small hang over :lol:
Vassouras(RJ) - Broom
Arco-Íris(SP) - Rainbow
Areias(SP) - Sands
Brejo Alegre(SP) - Happy swamp
Flórida Paulista(SP)
Ilha Comprida(SP) - Long Island
Nova Europa(SP) - New Europe
Óleo(SP) - Oil
Palestina(SP) - Palestine
Riolândia(SP) - Riverland
Socorro(SP) - HELP
Ângulo(PR) - Angle
Califórnia(PR) - California
Campo Magro(PR) - Thin field
Céu Azul(PR) - Blue Sky
Clevelândia(PR) - Cleveland
Dois Vizinhos(PR) - Two neighbors
Mercedes(PR)
Pato Branco(PR) - White duck
Porto Rico(PR) - Puerto Rico - Rich Port
Rio Bom(PR) - Good river
Águas Frias(SC) - Cold waters
Águas Mornas(SC) - Warm waters
Bombinhas(SC) - Little bombs
Braço do Norte(SC) - North arm
Caçador(SC) - Hunter
Doutor Pedrinho(SC) - Doctor Little Peter
Maravilha(SC) - Wonderful
Orleans(SC)
Ouro(SC) - Gold
Arvorezinha(RS) - Little tree
Harmonia(RS) - Harmony
Não-Me-Toque(RS) - DON'T TOUCH ME :lol: :lol:
Passo Fundo(RS) - Deep step
Tio Hugo(RS) - Uncle Hugo
Costa Rica(MS)
Panamá(GO) - Panama
Jardim(GO) - Garden


----------



## OhioTodd

http://www.legendsofamerica.com/LA-OddPlaceNames.html

*Knockemstiff *Ohio is one of my favorite(and fairly close by). Also *Mudsock* is only about five miles away from me.


----------



## Bikkel

ranny fash said:


> i live in skinny legs. i'm trying to picture someone with coins stuck in their thighs - is that pressed flat or hammered in side-on?


side-on, happens when you're a shit bowler and the public starts throwing money at you.

Forgot this one: Moordrecht. It is indeed a dredged moor but split as Moord Recht instead of Moor Drecht it means the right to murder! And in our language these two words become one. 

You must have a kind of crosswords aberration to catch the drift of words.


----------



## Bikkel

Potchefstroom in South Africa sounds fun in our language which is close to Afrikaans. Implies there's a river or stream from the chef's pot 

I'm pretty certain that names were intended to sound funny like Knockemstiff, When the French ruled the NL, people were obliged to have family names. Some decided on God, Snot, Poop, Born Naked etc.


----------



## Ex-Ithacan

Didn't notice if anyone included French Lick, Indiana

btw, here's one of the longest town names in the world (in Wales, translation below the name):


----------



## The misanthropist

Some supposedly silly names quoted here are actually not so sillY.

Buenos Aires = Bel-Air, so if you think Buenos Aires is silly you must think the same of Bel-Air.

Monterrey doesn't mean Mountain King but King's Mountain or King's Hill.

Valparaiso is not "Go to paradise", but Paradise Valley.


----------



## The misanthropist

Doble_M said:


> Then Fisherton would be Fisher Town. That's crazy, coz the neighborhood is a suburb, far from the river.
> 
> There's another one named Batten Cottage. I'm too lazy to search its meaning. Any idea what it refers to?



Fisherton was probably named after someone called Fisher.

Batten is also a surname. I suppose there used to be a cottage owned by someone called Batten.


----------



## Somnifor

Something that is more interesting than funny is the profusion of names from the classical era in upstate New York. This was a very popular thing to do when the region was being heavily settled after the revolution (1780-1815 or so). 


Alexandria Bay
Apulia
Athens
Attica
Babylon
Batavia
Cairo
Camillus
Canaan
Carthage
Cato
Cicero
Cincinnatus
Conesus
Corfu
Corinth
Croton-on-Hudson
Damascus
Delphi Falls
Egypt
Ephratah
Esopus
Euclid
Fabius
Goshen
Greece
Hannibal
Hebron
Ilion
Ionia
Ithaca
Jericho
Livonia
Macedon
Marathon
Marcelus
Massena
Mineola
Minerva
Minoa
Moriah
Nile
Nineveh
Ovid
Palmyra
Pharsalia
Phoenicia
Plutarch
Ravena
Rome
Romulus
Scipio Center
Smyrna
Sodus
Sodus Point
Syracuse
Troy
Utica
Virgil

There are also towns named after pretty much every major European city or country plus the towns of Valhalla, Mexico, Peru, Cuba, Angola and Montezuma. Then there is Ohio, New York.


----------



## globocentric

malang , indonesia - literally means unlucky. the place where one famous terrorist suspect, Azahari Husin was killed. maybe he thought he might get lucky in that town


----------



## Bikkel

Village near Delft and The Hague: Monster, same in Dutch and in English, hideous people lived there.


----------



## Audiomuse

Migelson said:


> Tijuana (from Tia Juana) -- aunt Juana
> Las Vegas -- The meadows (fertile valleys... in the dessert?)
> *Colorado -- Colored*
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> If you are talking about the American Colorado, it actually means red, clay earth. That's how habichuelas colorados (red beans-- a puertoriquenan food) got its name from.


----------



## Audiomuse

Scrooby, England (The City where the Pilgrims of America grouped and set off to the US via Netherland for a couple of yrs.)
Queen Adelaide, England
Prickwillow, England
Mildenhall, England sometimes pronounced "Mildenhell"
Gayton, England
King's Lynn, England
Kars, Turkey
Batman, Turkey
Tripoli, Libya
Frankfurt, Germany
Oostend, Belgium
My Tho, Vietnam
Snag, Canada
Uranium City, Canada
Grand Forks, ND, USA
Waycross, GA, USA
Pueblo, CO, USA (village in colonial Spanish)
Little Rock, AR, USA
Macon, GA, USA (our catchphrase "Macon Bacon") Anyways its the name of Nathaniel Macon a NC Senator from the Civil War era.
Brest, France
Nice, France
L'Hospitalet, Spain
Bangalore India
CalicutIndia
Lahore , Pakistan
Ulan Bator, Mongolia


----------



## Kim André

Panamaniac said:


> *I just picked up this gem from another forum: Ljubljana (Slovenia). Don't ask me how to pronounce it...*


Why would we? It's easy to pronounce. 
The sound/look of it isn't particulary stupid either, I find it typical slovenian/slavic.

PS: I didn't bother to read through the entire thread, so please don't shoot me if someone has replied in a similar way before...:tongue:


----------



## Liwwadden

staff said:


> Malmo = Rock Island.
> Kobenhavn (Copenhagen) = Buy An Harbour.


He, that's funny. Dutch and Dannish are quite similar then, Kobenhavn - Koop een haven.  

but in The Netherlands there's a village called De Stront (The Shit), and Belgium has a place called Reet (Ass) .


----------



## Brandon1978

*Seattle: "Metronatural"*

How about this for city slogan to make you squirm uncomfortably in your seat? Recently, a new slogan was proposed for the city of Seattle: metronatural. I know, I know, I know. It reminds one of "Metrosexual". I thought the very same thing. However, since most men in the city dress like slobs, metronatural does seem appropriate.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Found a couple:

Brown Willy (Cornwall,UK)
**** (Spain)
Dikshit (India)
Fukum (Yemen)
Lickey End (West Midlands, UK)
Twatt (Orkney, UK)
Tong Fuk (Japan)
Wet Beaver Creek (Australia) 

and..
Lord Berkeley's Knob (Sutherland, Scotland)


----------



## nitro2038

Iron Knob, Bald Knob, Broke, Tinderbox, Snug, Mooball, Tin Can Bay, Dicky Beach, Devils Hole, Wagga Wagga, Wee Waa, Woy Woy, Woolloomooloo......


----------



## gabrielbabb

Brad said:


> - 'buenos' doesn't mean 'beautiful'
> - to my mind the name is not 'silly' but 'beautiful'


the real meaning of buenos is 'good':bash:


----------



## Paddington

Rancho Cucamonga, CA


----------



## Paddington

Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan


----------



## patcheon

Ang Mo Kio, a town in Singapore.
In Hokkien, a chinese dialect, Ang Mo Kio could mean Tomato or Westerner Bridge. Some people says that area used to grow Tomato, so it is name as such while others say there used to be a bridge in the area either owned or builded by a westerner. I hear both intepretations but no one seems to know which is the actual reason of why that area 's name.
By the way, I am not hokkien, so if there are any misinterpretations, please feel free to correct me.


----------



## futureproof

depends on the culture you were raised in

i was raised in the westernized way of seeing things, and any hard word to pronounce or with a strong accentuation sounds funny

for example Oagadougou, kampala, maputo, dar es salam and many others

sure those people living there find extremely funny how New York or Paris sounds ah?


----------



## gabrielbabb

Monterrey on Mexico could mean :
Monte: mountain 
Rey: King
Monterrey: The mountain of the King


----------



## TalB

Paddington said:


> Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan


On a Simpsons episode, Marge mentioned that the Springfield Isotopes could move to Moose Jaw if they lost their fan base.


----------



## vid

incognito_rn said:


> F_cking,Austria












To the south west of me, it "Strange, Ontario". About 6 hours west, "Emo, Ontario". Kitchenuhmaykoosib Inninuwug is about 6 hours north.


----------



## infernal

Madeira (Portugal) = wood
Porto Alegre (Brazil) = Happy Port
Natal (Brazil) = Christmas
Maputo (Mozambique) = My Bitch


----------



## BoulderGrad

Place names in and around Seattle and Washington State. Not quite sure what they mean, but they all sound funny, and even funnier when people try to pronounce them

Mukilteo
Mukleshoot
Skook
Skykomish
Skookumchuck (my favorite)
Snoqualamie
Puyallap (pronounced Pew-wollop)
Tukwila
Tullalip
Tacoma (he tukwila'ed her tullalip while she was in a tacoma)
Duwamish
Anacortes (always sounded like an ointment to me)
Walla Walla
Anyone have any more? Im sure Im forgetting some


----------



## japanese001

Russia

*Vladivostok*
East is controlled
East is possessed


----------



## dazady45200

Bastard (Norway)
Beaver Head (Idaho, USA)
**** (Spain)
Dikshit (India)
Lickey End (West Midlands, UK)
Sexmoan (Luzon, Philippines)
Tittybong (Australia)
Wankendorf (Schleswig-Holstein, Germany)
Lord Berkeley's Knob (Sutherland, Scotland)

Childish of me i know, but i care not


----------



## Dritz

Harkeb said:


> name some cities with silly names. If not in english, please translate.
> 
> Here are some:
> ------------------
> 
> Buenos Aires = beautiful air
> Rio de Janeiro= river of january
> Belo Horizonte= beautiful horizon
> Cape Town= town at the land end
> Los Angeles= the angels


Bueno Aires doesn't mean beautiful air, it means good air... just to let you know..


----------



## MDguy

Bigfoot, Texas, USA
Blow Me Down, Newfoundland, Canada
Bonanza, Colorado, USA
Celebration, FL, USA
Chicken, Alaska, USA
Climax, Michigan, USA
Crackpot, England
Crotch Lake, Ontario, Canada
Cut and Shoot, Texas, USA
Deadhorse, Alaska, USA
*****, Newfoundland, Canada
Ding Dong, Texas, USA
Earth, Texas, USA
Egypt, Texas, USA
F**king, Austria
French Lick, Indiana, USA
Frostproof, Florida, USA
Gun Barrel City, Texas, USA
Half.com, Oregon, USA
Happy, Texas, USA
Hell, Michigan, USA
Holy Moses, Colorado, USA
Hot Coffee, Missouri, USA
Humansville, Missouri, USA
Hygiene, Colorado, USA
Intercourse, Pennsylvania, USA
Jot 'em Down, Texas, USA
Knockemstiff, Ohio, USA
Last Chance, Colorado, USA
Looneyville, Texas, USA
Mary's Igloo, Alaska, USA
Monkey's Eyebrow, Arizona, USA
Nameless, Texas, USA
Needmore, Texas, USA
Ninety-Six, South Carolina, USA
North Pole, Alaska, USA
Nothing, Arizona, USA
Notrees, Texas, USA
Okay, Oklahoma, USA
Santa Claus, Indiana, USA
Shorter, Alabama, USA
Smackover, Arkansas, USA
Sopchoppy, Florida, USA
Study Butte, Texas, USA
Toad Suck, Arkansas, USA
Truth Or Consequences, New Mexico, USA
Two Egg, Florida, USA
Valentine, Texas, USA
Vulcan, Alberta, Canada
Waterproof, Louisiana, USA
Why, Arizona, USA
Come By Chance, Newfoundland, Canada

http://www.amusingfacts.com/weirdtowns/


----------



## cementationfurnace

Not a city, but a UNESCO world heritage site:

Head-Smashed-In Buffalo Jump, Alberta, Canada

It's a pretty neat place


----------



## RawLee

In Hungary we have:

Bugyi[P] - panty
Pornóapáti[V] - pornó means porn,and apát is a rank in the chatolist church.
Hódmezővásárhely[CS] - beaver field market place
Szombathely[V] - saturday place
Ásványráró[GY-M-S] - mineral horse
Hegyeshalom[GY-M-S] - sharp pile
Lábatlan[K-E] - legless
Sátoraljaújhely[B-A-Z] - the bottom of the tent new place
Vasboldogasszony[Z] - iron happy lady

And these are just the most evident ones from the list of settlements here.


----------



## Xelebes

Tuktoyuktuk, Northwest Territories, Canada is a classic.
Timbuktu, Kathmandu are also classics.

One hasn't mentioned the Russian city of Nizhniy Novgorod which means "New New-city".


----------



## xXFallenXx

not sure if its a city or just a street but: zzyzx


----------



## -KwK345-

Harkeb said:


> Los Angeles= the angels


sorry if someone already said this but in Los Angeles, it is not word for word (los=the, angeles=angeles). It is actually the city of angels.


----------



## pau-chin

bratislava - bratov lavak :lol:


----------



## ranny fash

RawLee said:


> In Hungary we have:
> 
> Bugyi[P] - panty
> Pornóapáti[V] - pornó means porn,and apát is a rank in the chatolist church.
> Hódmezővásárhely[CS] - beaver field market place
> Szombathely[V] - saturday place
> Ásványráró[GY-M-S] - mineral horse
> Hegyeshalom[GY-M-S] - sharp pile
> Lábatlan[K-E] - legless
> Sátoraljaújhely[B-A-Z] - the bottom of the tent new place
> Vasboldogasszony[Z] - iron happy lady
> 
> And these are just the most evident ones from the list of settlements here.


haha!



in england:

marsh gibbon
st veep
gweek
ventongimps
praze-an-beeble
thwing


these are mostly in cornwall and tiny villages not cities


----------



## DG

the UAE

Dubai = little locust
Abu Dhabi = father of a deer
Ras Al Khaima = top of the tent
Al Ain = water spring
Kalba = like the letter Ba ("Ba" an Arabic alphabet letter)
Um Al Qaiwain = mother of the two forces
Um An Nar = mother of the fire


----------



## Sky_Line

kevin_wk said:


> sorry if someone already said this but in Los Angeles, it is not word for word (los=the, angeles=angeles). It is actually the city of angels.


It would be fun to put the complete name of Los Angeles ; 

*El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora la Reina de los Ángeles del Río de Porciúncula*," 
*The Town of Our Lady the Queen of the Angels on the River Porciúncula*


----------



## RawLee

Sky_Line said:


> It would be fun to put the complete name of Los Angeles ;
> 
> *El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora la Reina de los Ángeles del Río de Porciúncula*,"
> *The Town of Our Lady the Queen of the Angels on the River Porciúncula*


oke: :rofl: :uh: :runaway:


----------



## isaidso

SHESHATSHIT, Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada

What is someone from there called? A Shitter?


----------



## BoulderGrad

Baltimore: from the old Irish language roughly translates as "Home of the big house"

It just made me chuckle when I read that on Wikipedia today


----------



## isaidso

Interesting, but probably one of the least silly names out there.


----------



## HansA

*Berlinchen*

My favorite in Germany:

Berlinchen (Gemeinde Wittstock-Dosse, Brandenburg)
Berlinchen = little Berlin (the suffix "-chen" is a diminutive in german)


----------



## Herr Lind

Uryupinsk (simbol of russian remote place :lol: )
Bobruysk (city-legend in russian inet)


----------



## Moren-o

Belgian cities / villages:

Antwerpen (Antwerp in English) literally means "To throw a hand"
Aarschot: shot arse
Charleroi: King Charles
Reet: Ass, butt
Schellebelle: Sliced bell
Kerksken: Small church
Boom: Tree

I'm sure there are tons of others but I can't think of any right now.


----------



## Velkan

Very Controversial said:


> Phuket Thailand, at first, I thought the pronounciation was F*** it, but the real pronounciation is Foo-Ket. Now, It does not sound silly, but at first, I thought it did.
> 
> And some spanish speakers like to make fun of the capital of Mozambique : MAPUTO.
> 
> Aguascalientes, Mexico - Hot Water
> 
> *Tamaulipas, Mexico (Translated From Malay to English) - "I Dont want cockroach."*




:rofl:
hey I live in Tamaulipas! lol I had no idea it had such a ridiculous meaning in malay, you learn something new everyday xD, cheers!


----------



## LMCA1990

In Brasil, there's a city called marica (in spanish is ******). I heard there's a city called ***** in the US


----------



## Xelebes

lmcm1990 said:


> I heard there's a city called ***** in the US


Canada - it has been mentioned in this thread at least once.


----------



## redstone

Velkan said:


> [/B]
> 
> :rofl:
> hey I live in Tamaulipas! lol I had no idea it had such a ridiculous meaning in malay, you learn something new everyday xD, cheers!


Lima means "five" in Malay


----------



## Moren-o

redstone said:


> Lima means "five" in Malay


That's just lame. hno:


----------



## redstone

Moren-o said:


> That's just lame. hno:


Why? It's in a different language, just a coincidence


----------



## LMCA1990

Xelebes said:


> Canada - it has been mentioned in this thread at least once.


oh yeah, it was canada. sorry for bringing it up again :nuts:


----------



## Xaviccs

Well in venezuela...

Venezuela - Little Venice 

Caracas - Painted Faces (native language)

Puerto la Cruz - Cross' Harbor

Maracaibo - Place in front the sea (native language)


----------



## Xusein

*Iskushuban, Somalia * sounds like a Japanese city.


----------



## hkth

I know there is a place in Guangzhou once named for the New Baiyun Airport -- Zhonglaotan (钟落潭 ). On words, it means "A bell falls into the pool". But if you pronouced the name in Cantonese (Zhong1Lok6tam4) , its meaning is "Stucking into the pool" !!!!!! :runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## CrazyForID

rocky said:


> ganja - azerbaijan


in indonesia, ganja means marijuana


----------



## Trisuno

In Spain (Murcia)

Los Infiernos -> The Hell


----------



## CNGL

We have also Triste (). But I didn't remembered that we have hell!


----------



## Zolozai

In morocco

Ain defla : Eye of spit
Ain sebaa : Eye of lion
Ain diaab : Eye of wolfs
Ta : letter... "ta" 
Souk larbaa : wednesday's market
Souk tlat : Tuesday's market
bin lwidan : between two rivers
Laayoun : The eye's


----------



## Robinium

Not that far from Boston, there is a town naimed "*Braintree*". (Oh, I was walking under a couple of braintrees and suddenly slipped on a brain...).

Germany has some pretty evil or silly town and village names as well:
Elend (=*misery,* somewhere in Saarland)
Hassloch (=*hole of hate*), near Mannheim and Heidelberg, statistically the most average German town, not kidding 
Darmstadt = *City of the Vowels*, not far from Frankfurt
Katzenellnbogen = *Cat's elbow*, somewhere in Hessen not far from Frankfurt
*Worms* (no that far from Heidelberg, no idea what it means in German)
Schlitz (near Coburg) - means *slit* and yes, it's ambiguous.
Essen = *to eat, or the food*


----------



## Di-brazil

in Brazil ;
Porto seguro = save port

Vitória = victory

Belem = belen

Rio branco = white river

Rio vermelho = red river


----------



## weava

Some of the best from Missouri

Cleaver, MO
Peculiar, MO
Licking, MO
Eureka, MO
South West City, MO (its in the far southwest corner of the state)
Claycomo, MO (a town in clay county, mo....)

And then the patriotic city names
Independence, MO
Republic, MO
Liberty, MO

and all the cities that stole their name from somewhere else
Versailles, MO
Nevada, MO
Cuba, MO
Mexico, MO
Springfield, MO (Ive heard it was named after Springfield, MA)
Rolla, MO (named after Raleigh, NC, I guess they weren't good spellers)
Sparta, MO
Carthage, MO


----------



## MysticMcGoo

While it's not a city, there are foothills in Alberta where the rockies begin called: Head-Smashed-in Buffalo jump. I kid you not, google it. It is a heritage site and blackfoot indian culture is displayed at a nearby museum.


----------



## ingeniera

*Naco*, Mexico (Son.) and *Naco*, USA (AZ)

"Naco" is a word used in Mexico roughly similar in meaning to "*******"


----------



## Cariad

When Sydney was proclaimed, the people of the day thought it was a silly name and some suggested why not just call it Fred! The original name for Sydney was meant to be Albion


----------



## Brizer

It was Captain Arthur Phillip who founded the settlement at Sydney Cove - named for Lord Sydney in England - who intended that the town be called 'Albion', but the ignorant locals just called it 'Sydney' anyway. "Albion" is a mythical, legendary, poetical name for ancient England.

It was the British actor & comedian, Robert Morley, who, on a visit back in the 1960s (?), made the original comment about Sydney being a silly name, when he is reported to have said something like "Sydney?! Why would you call it 'Sydney'? Why not just call it 'Bert'?!"

I suspect 'Fred' arrived via inaccurate re-telling, but it was definitely 'Bert' in the original quotation.


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## eddeux

Silly names really don't bother me, but naming a small town after a world class city does! :nuts:
Paris, Texas
Paris, Arkansas
London, Arkansas


----------



## CNGL

There's Turquía (Turkey) and Roma (Rome) next to the other in eastern Spain.
In Northwestern Spain, one of the thousands of villages is called Egipto (Egypt).
And near Barcelona there's a estate called California.



Matchut said:


> At least it makes a little sense. I once saw a town called Eastend that was located near the south_west_ corner of the province that it was in.


There's North East at the North*west*(!) of Pennsylvania :lol:


----------



## mazhulka

Hi)
the sillyest sity name i've ever seen can be translated as Rapists, imagine how it looks in a pass)


----------



## CNGL

Germany in Provence (France):


brisavoine said:


> Non-photoshoped.


----------



## eclaire

illmatic774 said:


> Des Moines: Some Monks
> Baton Rouge: Red Stick
> Great Teton: Big Breasts
> 
> damn frenchies.:scouserd:
> 
> 
> Las Vegas: The Fertile Plain ?)


weird...


----------



## tanklv

AmherstMan said:


> Buffalo, NY
> 
> Not named after the animal "Buffalo"
> 
> Real Name: Beau Fleuve
> 
> Name Origin: French
> 
> Meaning: Beautiful River; refering to were Lake Erie and the Niagara River meet.
> 
> Why it is called Buffalo: Overtime people started to cut the name short. Then they called it Buffalo because it was the closest name.


Cute legend, but not necessairly true.

Could be true, could also be just a legend.

Latest agreement is that the Buffalo River was named first, and the city got its name from the river. How the river got its name is another matter. Most agreement is that it's from the way the local indians pronounced the name for the river.

All scholars agree is that they don't know.

Read something a while ago that there IS evidence that "buffalo" were once common as far as Western New York.

I like that "legend" of my birthplace, for what it's worth!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Not necessarily silly names but otherwise rather ordinary-sounding names in British:

Recife - Reef
Arrecife (Spanish) - Reef
Fortaleza - Fortress
Salvador - Saviour
Belo Horizonte - Beautiful Horizon
Santos - Saints
Rio de Janeiro - River of January
Porto Alegre - Joyful Port
Olinda - Beautiful


----------



## CNGL

Essen, in Germany. I want to eat that city (Literally: Essen is German for eat).


----------



## CNGL

I also like the village of Poortugaal just Southwest of Rotterdam.


----------



## pablobien!

Bangkok = Orgy  Thats my winner lol

Diablo, WA = Devil, WA
El Segundo CA = The second.
Cienfuego (Cuba) = 100 fire.
San Salvador, El Salvador = Saint Salvator, The Salvator.
Guatemala = Guatebad, in Spanish we say from Guatebad to Guateworst.
Panamá = Is the name for some kind of hats.
San Juan de Pasto (Colombia) = Saint John of Pasture
El Mamón (Colombia) The sucker boy
Carabobo (Venezuela) = Boy Sillyface.
Lima = Is a fruit, graft btw Lemon and Orange.
Chimbote (Peru) Big D*ck in Colombia.
Montevideo (Uruguay) Mountvideo.
Basora (Irak o Iran) = This word is similar to_ Basura_ wich means _trash_ in Spanish.


----------



## Evan

USA - Burnt Corn, Alabama. Also, Dogtown and Turkeytown.


----------



## la bestia kuit

Salsipuedes = Sal, si puedes (means: Get out, if you can)
Córdoba Province, Argentina.


----------



## PeruTravel

Harkeb said:


> name some cities with silly names. If not in english, please translate.
> 
> Here are some:
> ------------------
> 
> Buenos Aires = beautiful air
> Rio de Janeiro= river of january
> Belo Horizonte= beautiful horizon
> Cape Town= town at the land end
> Los Angeles= the angels



My city calls:

Lloret de Mar = Laurel from the sea

Lloret, is a word in Catalan (language from Catalonia Spain) that means the leave of the bay laurel or laurel tree, used for flavouring in cooking.

de Mar, mean from the sea.

So I live in a city with laurel trees in front of the sea, sounds tasty right!


----------



## CNGL

^^ Catalan towns are really really translatable:

Malgrat de Mar = Despite of sea.
Montgat = Mount-Cat (Although it sounds another thing for Dutchmen).
Beguda Alta and Beguda Baixa = High Drink and Low Drink, respectively.
Terrassa = Balcony.

And another favorite:
Biosca = 2xHuesca! :lol:


----------



## Aztecgoddess

I am from San luis Potosi, Mx. And I'd like to share some cute naming facts with you guys
In the area that I was born, there are plenty of small towns with silly names, I'll give you some exemples:
El saladillo = The salty one
La blanca = The white one
Pata loca = Crazy feet
La concha = The shell
La dulce grande = The sweet big one
La dulcita = The sweet little one
La herradura = The spur
El garabato = the doodle
Noria del gato = Cat's treadmill
Noria del cerro = Mountain's treadmill
Arroyo seco = Dry stream
Ojocaliente = Hot eye
El zacaton = The grassy one


----------



## CNGL

In Switzerland, apart from the well-known Brig, there's Lag near Chur.


----------



## isaidso

*I nominate these from Canada:*

*****, Newfoundland & Labrador
Sheshatshit, Newfoundland & Labrador
Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump, Alberta
Medicine Hat, Alberta
Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan


----------



## romanzick

Kuala Lumpur
is there alot of mud there?


----------



## sc4

romanzick said:


> Kuala Lumpur
> is there alot of mud there?


Kuala Lumpur is not funny....it just means "muddy estuary" where it was founded at the confluence of two rivers. It used to be a mining area when it was first established....


----------



## Skyscraperer

Ankara= Cruel (in Finnish)


----------



## Taller Better

I read recently that people in Staines (England) were tired of the bad rap they get and want to change the name of the town to something more posh sounding, like Staines-on-Thames!



CNGL said:


> Essen, in Germany. I want to eat that city (Literally: Essen is German for eat).


Ah, I didn't know that was what essen means. I guess that is the root of_ "delicatessen"_.


----------



## LANative

There is a tiny town up in Northern California (Nevada County) called Rough and Ready.:lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Taller said:


> I read recently that people in Staines (England) were tired of the bad rap they get and want to change the name of the town to something more posh sounding, like Staines-on-Thames!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I didn't know that was what essen means. I guess that is the root of_ "delicatessen"_.


I live in Staines, and it's mostly the council that want that :lol:. The good townsfolk are having a laugh at at the council though, it's so ridiculous:lol:.

The reason Staines gets a bit thingy over the name, is the wonderful character Ali G, who was from Staines. I think that they should put up a statue of him :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ :lol:

I like the name Staines and hope they keep it!


----------



## asdfg

Surfers Paradise is a silly name for such a big place.


----------



## arquitekto

*USA*

Chicken, Alaska
*Unalaska, Alaska*
Gay Meadows, Alabama
Why, Arizona
Farewell, Arkansas
Needmore, FL
Gay, GA
Gay, ID
Gayway Corner, ID
Pig, KY
Cancer Hill, ME
The X, MA
Hell, MI
Prison Farm, MT
Massacre Lake, NV
Whynot, NC
Dull, OH
Frogville, OK
Nowhere, OK
Goat City, TN
Goodnight, TX
Hatefull Hill, VT
Big Ugly Creek, WV

*CANADA*

Bastard, ON
Saint Louis Du-Ha-Ha, QC

*INT'L*

Dead Chinaman, Papua New Guinea
Pussy, Savoie, Rhône-Alpes, France
Sexmoan, Philippines
Shit’, Ethiopia
Suck River, Co. Roscommon, Ireland
******, Krasnoyarsk, Russia

:lol:

http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Pointless/Cities.html


----------



## goschio

Always enjoy Corpus Christi.


----------



## anak_mm

arquitekto said:


> *USA*
> 
> Chicken, Alaska
> *Unalaska, Alaska*
> Gay Meadows, Alabama
> Why, Arizona
> Farewell, Arkansas
> Needmore, FL
> Gay, GA
> Gay, ID
> Gayway Corner, ID
> Pig, KY
> Cancer Hill, ME
> The X, MA
> Hell, MI
> Prison Farm, MT
> Massacre Lake, NV
> Whynot, NC
> Dull, OH
> Frogville, OK
> Nowhere, OK
> Goat City, TN
> Goodnight, TX
> Hatefull Hill, VT
> Big Ugly Creek, WV
> 
> *CANADA*
> 
> Bastard, ON
> Saint Louis Du-Ha-Ha, QC
> 
> *INT'L*
> 
> Dead Chinaman, Papua New Guinea
> Pussy, Savoie, Rhône-Alpes, France
> Sexmoan, Philippines
> Shit’, Ethiopia
> Suck River, Co. Roscommon, Ireland
> ******, Krasnoyarsk, Russia
> 
> :lol:
> 
> http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Pointless/Cities.html


i once passed by Sexmoan before.. they've changed the name... probably because of this :lol:

what about iLocos, Philippines


----------



## Raaymanx

*Germany*

Acht = eight
Altmutter = old mother
Kuhbier = cow beer
Sack = bag, demotic also testicle
Hodenhagen = testiclehagen
Nordpol = northpole
Aschaffenburg(almost Arschaffenburg) = ass monkey castle
Wank
Blödesheim = silly home
Oberhäslich(almost Oberhässlich) = very ugly
Pinkler = guy who's peeing
Rot an der Rot = red at the red
Lieblos = loveless
Pissen = piss
Welt = world


*Austria*

Affenberg = monkey mountain
Afterbach = anus creek
Dorf im Ennstal = village in the enns valley
Ebersau = boar sow
Fucking 









Gaunerdorf = gangster's village
Großklein = big small
Kleinklein = small small
Haus im Ennstal = house in the enns valley
Mösendorf = ***** village
Namlos = no name
Negers = nigg...
Osterwitz = easter joke
Poppendorf = fucking village
Ratten = rats
Rinderschinken = cow ham
Sankt Blasen = saint blowjob
Türkei = turkey(country)
Vierzehn = fourteen
Wald im Pinzagu = forest in the pinzgau


*Switzerland*

Alp Arsch = alps ass
Arsch = ass
Bierkeller = beer cellar
Bitsch, pronounced like bitch
Cunter
Chäs und Brot = cheese and bread
Esel = donkey
Im Löchli = in the hole
Le Grand Sex
Pissoir = urinal
Rotzloch = snot hole
Rund Eggen = round corner
Vuorz(almost Furz) = fart
Wurst = sausage


----------



## yasimi

I still think it's a great sounding name to an Anglophone. Same for those other South American cities. 。。。


----------



## DanielFigFoz

"Ass" in the UK and Australia and some other places is "arse" which is more like the German, "Alp Arse"


----------



## Amanda Griffin

Harkeb said:


> name some cities with silly names. If not in english, please translate.
> 
> Here are some:
> ------------------
> 
> Buenos Aires = beautiful air
> Rio de Janeiro= river of january
> Belo Horizonte= beautiful horizon
> Cape Town= town at the land end
> Los Angeles= the angels


Cape Town= town at the land end - so this is its translation, eh? hmmm... yeah... it is quite silly... it doesn't make much sense... hehehe:yes:


----------



## Mr Equis

In Chihuahua, Mx we have a little town called "Pitorreal" - Royaldick


----------



## juaniyo

Hey what about some old town and hacienda in the state of Jalisco, Mexico called "*La Chingada*", well I gues we dont need a translation for that....


----------



## Somnifor

There used to be a town in upstate New York called Hunger Mountain but nobody has lived there for decades.


----------



## jabroni

> Originally Posted by Harkeb
> name some cities with silly names. If not in english, please translate.
> 
> Here are some:
> ------------------
> 
> Buenos Aires = beautiful air
> Rio de Janeiro= river of january
> Belo Horizonte= beautiful horizon
> Cape Town= town at the land end
> Los Angeles= the angels


I'm not getting why you're translating english to english and why the name "Cape Town" for a town situated near a cape is silly.


----------



## Brizer

You beat me to it: 'cape' is a geographical term to describe the land feature at the extremity of land/sea. The cape at the south end of the African continent is the Cape of Good Hope so it is perfectly logical if not entirely imaginative to call the settlement there 'Cape Town'. The fact that it grew into a city is a matter of history.


----------



## artdeko

French collection to enrichir museum of city silly names

1 - Condom, Gars, Sud West
4 - Poil Vilain, St Germain des Bois, Center (ugly hair)
2- Moncuq, Lot, Sud West (spelling mon cul=my ass)
3 - Jouy sur Yvette, Yonne maritime, Sud West coast (come 'sexually speaking' on Yvette)
5 - Cocumont, Lot et Garonne, South ( Cuckold Mount)
6 - Andouille, Mayenne, Center (Idiot, Silly)
......


----------



## redbaron_012

The world is diverse.....so anything goes really !


----------



## nicdel

Somnifor said:


> There used to be a town in upstate New York called Hunger Mountain but nobody has lived there for decades.


Guess why....Because all residents died by starvation :lol:


----------



## CNGL

artdeko said:


> French collection to enrichir museum of city silly names
> 
> 1 - Condom, Gars, Sud West
> 4 - Poil Vilain, St Germain des Bois, Center (ugly hair)
> 2- Moncuq, Lot, Sud West (spelling mon cul=my ass)
> 3 - Jouy sur Yvette, Yonne maritime, Sud West coast (come 'sexually speaking' on Yvette)
> 5 - Cocumont, Lot et Garonne, South ( Cuckold Mount)
> 6 - Andouille, Mayenne, Center (Idiot, Silly)
> ......


And you forgot Arnac-la-Poste, Huate Vienne, Center. Arnac sounds like Arnaque=Swindle, so it could be translated as "To swindle the French mail service" :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Another silly name for English speakers would be Bitche (Lorraine, northeastern France).


----------



## Linguine

nice thread.....:cheers:


----------



## ikops

Somnifor said:


> There used to be a town in upstate New York called Hunger Mountain but nobody has lived there for decades.


Is it a ghosttown?


----------



## travelbug

Its a little known fact that Glasgow translates from old Gaelic to English as "Shithole".


----------



## ikops

Just leave it to the English.


----------



## PanaManiac

Harkeb said:


> name some cities with silly names. If not in english, please translate.
> 
> Here are some:
> ------------------
> 
> *Buenos* Aires = beautiful air
> Rio de Janeiro= river of january
> *Belo* Horizonte= beautiful horizon
> Cape Town= town at the land end
> Los Angeles= the angels


*Buenos (Spanish) and Belo (Portuguese) don't share the same English translation - beautiful. While belo is beautiful, bueno(s) is good. Hence, Buenos Aires means Good Air(s).*


----------

